# Why do Hindus wear clothes?



## Artfuldodger (Apr 25, 2012)

Christians wearing clothes dates back to Adam & Eve sinning. After they first sinned they were ashamed of their nakedness. Blood must be shed for sins so God killed an animal or two and clothed them with the animal skins.
I can't seem to find any information on why Hindus and other religions wear clothes. Perhaps to suppress  sexual arousal or something. Most ancient tribes wear some type of clothing even in warm climates.


----------



## ambush80 (Apr 25, 2012)

It's not a religious issue.


----------



## DCHunter (Apr 25, 2012)

Hindus descended from Adam and Eve too


----------



## Artfuldodger (Apr 25, 2012)

DCHunter said:


> Hindus descended from Adam and Eve too



Well I think so to being a Christian but I don't think that is a part of their religion. Maybe Christianity is the only religion with a reason for wearing clothes.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Apr 25, 2012)

Well, I doubt if anbody of any religion really wants to get their hootie-hoo hung on a briar.  I'd say a century of British rule probably encouraged fuller clothing than the original outfit, also.


----------



## centerpin fan (Apr 25, 2012)

NCHillbilly said:


> Well, I doubt if anbody of any religion really wants to get their hootie-hoo hung on a briar.



I spend a good part of every day keeping briars away from my hootie-hoo.


----------



## stringmusic (Apr 25, 2012)

centerpin fan said:


> I spend a good part of every day keeping briars away from my hootie-hoo.


----------



## Ta-ton-ka chips (Apr 25, 2012)

Artfuldodger said:


> Christians wearing clothes dates back to Adam & Eve sinning. After they first sinned they were ashamed of their nakedness. Blood must be shed for sins so God killed an animal or two and clothed them with the animal skins.
> I can't seem to find any information on why Hindus and other religions wear clothes. Perhaps to suppress  sexual arousal or something. Most ancient tribes wear some type of clothing even in warm climates.



This forum really cracks me up.


----------



## gordon 2 (Apr 25, 2012)

I firmly believe that the Scots, who fought in the briers and thistle, lost to the English because they fought them in kilts!

Concerning garments, there is an old saying: "What is good for the cold, is good for the heat."


----------



## drippin' rock (Apr 25, 2012)

centerpin fan said:


> I spend a good part of every day keeping briars away from my hootie-hoo.



This really needs to be someone's sig line.  I might borrow it if no one else wants it!


----------



## drippin' rock (Apr 25, 2012)

Artfuldodger said:


> Christians wearing clothes dates back to Adam & Eve sinning. After they first sinned they were ashamed of their nakedness. Blood must be shed for sins so God killed an animal or two and clothed them with the animal skins.
> I can't seem to find any information on why Hindus and other religions wear clothes. Perhaps to suppress  sexual arousal or something. Most ancient tribes wear some type of clothing even in warm climates.



There was no such thing as Christianity in the beginning, whatever the beginning was.  Ever wonder if it was logical for early man to be "ashamed" of his nakedness?  This is a good example of much later beliefs being molded into the creation story.


----------



## drippin' rock (Apr 25, 2012)

Artfuldodger said:


> Christians wearing clothes dates back to Adam & Eve sinning. After they first sinned they were ashamed of their nakedness. Blood must be shed for sins so God killed an animal or two and clothed them with the animal skins.
> I can't seem to find any information on why Hindus and other religions wear clothes. Perhaps to suppress  sexual arousal or something. Most ancient tribes wear some type of clothing even in warm climates.



If all life sprung from the loins of Adam and Eve, how did all the cultures of the world come up with such different creation stories?  Most of these cultures were nature worshipping with the Goddess and Serpent being the most revered.  Along comes Judaism and Man is on top with woman(eve) and the snake(devil) shunned.


----------



## centerpin fan (Apr 25, 2012)

drippin' rock said:


> This really needs to be someone's sig line.  I might borrow it if no one else wants it!



Go for it!


----------



## Artfuldodger (Apr 25, 2012)

centerpin fan said:


> I spend a good part of every day keeping briars away from my hootie-hoo.



You could cover it up with a Hootie-hoo sheath although that's not biblical. That might keep you from vo-dee-oh-dohing.


----------



## dawg2 (Apr 25, 2012)

Artfuldodger said:


> Christians wearing clothes dates back to Adam & Eve sinning. After they first sinned they were ashamed of their nakedness. Blood must be shed for sins so God killed an animal or two and clothed them with the animal skins.
> I can't seem to find any information on why Hindus and other religions wear clothes. Perhaps to suppress  sexual arousal or something. Most ancient tribes wear some type of clothing even in warm climates.



Adam and Eve were not Christian and they pre-dated Hinduism.


----------



## Artfuldodger (Apr 25, 2012)

dawg2 said:


> Adam and Eve were not Christian and they pre-dated Hinduism.



So it would be safe to assume every human on the earth wears clothes because of Adam & Eve, even if they don't believe in the God of Abraham? 
Again, as a Christian, I believe this, but I find it hard to believe every  human living on small isolated islands believe this. I want to know what their beliefs are, not ours.
Why do Zulus think they wear clothes?


----------



## drippin' rock (Apr 26, 2012)

I wonder if these tribes could even articulate why they wear clothes. Seems to me those National Geographic women don't have a problem with it.


----------



## mtnwoman (Apr 30, 2012)

centerpin fan said:


> I spend a good part of every day keeping briars away from my hootie-hoo.




Well I stay away from briars and tall weeds....unless I have to and that is if I absolutely have to tee tee in the woods.... my high alert is poison oak, cause I can't stand up....hahahahahahaha. I wear shirts over shirts, tucked in jeans tucked inside boots etc, nothing can get to my hoo-ha or my hoohoots.....layers...I say layers.

So now that I'm as old as I am, I just stay inside, calm, cool, collected and stressfree from past experiences from poison oakitis where the sun don't shine. That'll teach ya for  frog giggin'.....lol


----------



## mtnwoman (May 1, 2012)

Females are modest,normally, and don't want to be gawked at by the pervs, which is any man that read national geographic as a boy so the women cover themselves.....hahahahahahahaha. Men wear clothes because they don't want to be laughed at by other men and the women....hahahahahahahaha.

Most anyone else that runs around naked or half naked have delusion/illusions of granduer....lol.
That's why we cover up....
or maybe it's just me....that and the skeeters.


----------



## Artfuldodger (May 1, 2012)

mtnwoman said:


> Females are modest,normally, and don't want to be gawked at by the pervs, which is any man that read national geographic as a boy so the women cover themselves.....hahahahahahahaha. Men wear clothes because they don't want to be laughed at by other men and the women....hahahahahahahaha.
> 
> Most anyone else that runs around naked or half naked have delusion/illusions of granduer....lol.
> That's why we cover up....
> or maybe it's just me....that and the skeeters.



For some reason that reminded me of my dad telling of all the boys going swimming. None had bathing suits. They quickly took off their clothes and jumped in the creek, except for one bank walker in the group.


----------



## fish hawk (May 1, 2012)

I'm just glad they do.....I dont really care to see a bunch of Hindus running around naked











see what im talking about!!!


----------



## Artfuldodger (May 1, 2012)

I thought that was George Clinton!


----------



## mtnwoman (May 4, 2012)

fish hawk said:


> I'm just glad they do.....I dont really care to see a bunch of Hindus running around naked



I don't want to see anyone naked.....eeeeeeek...not even my own self.....lol


----------



## gordon 2 (May 4, 2012)

mtnwoman said:


> I don't want to see anyone naked.....eeeeeeek...not even my own self.....lol



Because when we are young we are too beautiful and when we are aged we are less so? The eyes of men are unlike those of wimen. Why is not our sense more common? Here my beauty...listen with your heart to old men with  yet the  God given eyes of their youth.



The wimen of India are very beautiful. Purple linen goes well on their complextion, like rain drops on a rose. I am close to sixty. I accept my mind is feebler with every passing day-- but I do not cheat on what is beautiful, thank God for the invention of coffee, the play of color and the designer of the bras. God has so blessed me and my sisters.

Have you ever considered that God made you Eve late in life? And how could this be? Now how many Adams dream of Eve who looked on herself without eeeeeek or ah? 
XXX sister.


----------



## blood on the ground (May 4, 2012)

fish hawk said:


> I'm just glad they do.....I dont really care to see a bunch of Hindus running around naked
> 
> 
> 
> ...



So thats what Lady Gaga looks like in the morning


----------



## gordon 2 (May 4, 2012)

fish hawk said:


> I'm just glad they do.....I dont really care to see a bunch of Hindus running around naked
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'm betting that if this guy was riding a US plated Harley or painting bike gas tanks you would swiftly adore his tatoos.


----------



## fish hawk (May 4, 2012)

gordon 2 said:


> I'm betting that if this guy was riding a US plated Harley or painting bike gas tanks you would swiftly adore his tatoos.



Huh??? I dont like motorcycles or tattoos.......Now if he was driving a pickup truck and owned a good pack of coondogs he might be alright,but I still wouldn't want to see him naked.


----------



## fish hawk (May 4, 2012)

Artfuldodger said:


> I thought that was George Clinton!



They do actually have a couple things in common......Looks being one and journeys into the spirit world being the other.


----------



## StriperAddict (May 5, 2012)

ambush80 said:


> It's not a religious issue.


Correct. Religion and God are not synonymous.




Artfuldodger said:


> You could cover it up with a Hootie-hoo sheath although that's not biblical. That might keep you from vo-dee-oh-dohing.


 
 The strange thing is .. we understand!   



Ta-ton-ka chips said:


> This forum really cracks me up.


 
Roger that, this thread is one of the "classics"


----------



## gordon 2 (May 5, 2012)

fish hawk said:


> huh??? I dont like motorcycles or tattoos.......now if he was driving a pickup truck and owned a good pack of coondogs he might be alright,but i still wouldn't want to see him naked.


----------



## mtnwoman (May 12, 2012)

gordon 2 said:


> Because when we are young we are too beautiful and when we are aged we are less so? The eyes of men are unlike those of wimen. Why is not our sense more common? Here my beauty...listen with your heart to old men with  yet the  God given eyes of their youth.
> 
> The wimen of India are very beautiful. Purple linen goes well on their complextion, like rain drops on a rose. I am close to sixty. I accept my mind is feebler with every passing day-- but I do not cheat on what is beautiful, thank God for the invention of coffee, the play of color and the designer of the bras. God has so blessed me and my sisters.
> 
> ...



Thank you Gordon, that was very sweet.

I took that age test thing on facebook and I couldn't believe it, I have the age of a 33 yr old, course I'm sure it's bogus..........I'm a young lass in an old body.


----------



## mtnwoman (May 12, 2012)

fish hawk said:


> Huh??? I dont like motorcycles or tattoos.......Now if he was driving a pickup truck and owned a good pack of coondogs he might be alright,but I still wouldn't want to see him naked.




Well go get the truck and the dogs and wear your beer goggles.....just say no to nekkid


----------



## Rich Kaminski (May 17, 2012)

*How about these reasons*

Poison Ivy, Poison Oak, biting insects, sun poisoning, Cold, sharp still leaves, sticker bushes, wild dogs, pig farmers, modern mechanical equipment, and you fill in the blank _____________.


----------



## mtnwoman (May 22, 2012)

Rich Kaminski said:


> Poison Ivy, Poison Oak, biting insects, sun poisoning, Cold, sharp still leaves, sticker bushes, wild dogs, pig farmers, modern mechanical equipment, and you fill in the blank _____________.



Deliverance Part II


----------



## thedeacon (Sep 4, 2012)

I read this whole thread tonight, very slowly. I don't know why , maybe I am just bored stiff. I can say for sure and true that I am verrrrry sorry I took the time. About halfway through I went to my bedroom and put on a robe over my P.J.'s.

Good luck on finding an answer to an interesting question.
Sometimes the question is a lot more exciting than the answer.


----------



## GunnSmokeer (Sep 6, 2012)

*trains*

Q:  why do Hindus wear clothes?

A:  Have you seen how crowded those Indian communter trains are ???


----------



## hunter rich (Sep 6, 2012)

centerpin fan said:


> I spend a good part of every day keeping briars away from my hootie-hoo.



Hootie-hoo is slang for "Briar magnet"...


----------



## hummdaddy (Sep 6, 2012)

i'd rather be naked !!!


----------



## Artfuldodger (Sep 6, 2012)

hummdaddy said:


> i'd rather be naked !!!



In a nudist "Fat Camp"!


----------

